# Pendents



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well I finally got these away from the wife so I could take some pic's of the pendents that are finished. She has been showing them all day at work. The one on the left is purpleheart and maple and was the first one. I drilled pretty close to the edge. The second is osage orange and it was the second. The last is Cherry and I like that one the best it is the third. All finished with lacquer. I have 3 more drying. I am going to start writing down the settings as I do them so if I find one that goes well I don't have to try and figure out which I used.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very cool indeed,
I think I like the 1st one the best.. no perhaps the 3rd, hmm OK its the second one for sure.... Well tell you what let me think on it for a bit...Ill get back to you!! Nice work.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Poppa.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very beautiful work Bernie, my favorite is the one on the left.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

I too like the first one..


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the comments. Here are a few more and a couple with earrings. They didn't last long. The red is dyed with india ink.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll *bet* they didn't last long.. Nice work, Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Jim. Yep they are gone.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Atta boy Poppa.


----------

